# First egg!



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I think it came from my black sex link. I hope my red sex link and 2 ameraucanas follow soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !!


----------



## SeriMo (Sep 10, 2014)

Congratulations! First eggs are happy times.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

you may have a rainbow of eggs! keep sending pictures.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Good for you  It is always great to get that first egg.


----------



## WhidbeyChick (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats! Finding my first egg was like Christmas!


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats on your egg! I am a weirdo I guess...I felt sad when I got my first egg. Cause that meant she was all grown up. Yeah, I am a weirdo! Because I actually started keeping chickens as pets and eggs were just a bonus. I have kept both red and black sexlinks and my red laid at 6 months and 1 of my black sex links laid at 4 months old! I was like wth?!


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

The black sex link laid 5 eggs the first week. The comb on my red sex link is turning bright red so hopefully she will start this week.

Mary, mine are pets also. The eggs are a fun part of having chickens, but there are more cost-effective ways of getting eggs if that is the main reason for having chickens.

What part of Louisiana are you from? I live in Sterlington near Monroe.

Buddy


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

When you start seeing weird eggs - soft shell, odd shapes, egg covered with sth white etc - don't panick. It usually happen to first time layers. Congrat!


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

My black sex link has only missed 2 days since she started laying (more than 2 weeks). Her eggs are still on the small side but I'm not complaining. My red sex link finally laid her first egg today. While it was her first, it is the largest one I've gotten so far.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

One of my Ameraucanas laid her first egg yesterday. 3 of 4 are laying now. This is what I found yesterday.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice! It is exciting to get their first egg. I always felt a little sad when I did though cause it meant they were not babies anymore! Haha.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !!


----------

